# TV Tuner card suggestion



## masterkd (May 12, 2011)

I'll be subscribing for either tata sky or videocon DTH soon and for that purpose i require a tv tuner card!!

*Required features*
HD ready
Live pause
real time recording with timer
FM tuner

*Budget : *not sure about the budget, so trying to keep an open mind..i guess 4-5k will be suffice!!

I've no idea about required tv tuners for digital tv..any help is appreciated..thanks in advance!!


----------



## desiibond (May 12, 2011)

TATA Sky is without a doubt the best DTH in India. You can go for it without a second thought. For tuner card, check Winfast Palmtop TV Plus which is analogue TV but if you want a tuner than can do HD, you need to go with digital TV tuner cards with HDMI input. if you are using a desktop and have a monitor with HDMI port, you can connect your HD STB to the monitor without the need for a tv tuner card.


----------



## d3p (May 12, 2011)

I'm not sure about HD ready, but features like Live Pause & recording are part of your Setup box.

Manual recording can be performed by tv tuners but not live pausing...

Regarding Providers..

Tata Sky DTH HD
*www.thinkdigit.com/TVs/Tata-Sky-HD-DTH-and-HD-DVR-Review_6735.html

Sun Direct HD
*www.thinkdigit.com/TVs/Sun-Direct-HD-DTH-Review_6740.html

Dish TV HD
*www.thinkdigit.com/TVs/Dish-TV-TruHD-DTH-Review_6739.html

Reliance Digital TV
*www.thinkdigit.com/TVs/Reliance-Digital-TV-DTH-and-HD-DVR-Review_6737.html

Airtel DTH HD
*www.thinkdigit.com/TVs/Airtel-digital-TV-HD-DTH-Review_6738.html

Videocon DTH HD
*www.thinkdigit.com/TVs/Videocon-d2h-3D-DTH-and-HD-DVR-Review_6736.html


----------



## masterkd (May 13, 2011)

@desibond, I don't have monitor with HDMI..i'm thinking of subscribing tata sky mega lite..isn't there any hd ready tv tuner card..i mean i need a tv tuner card with which i'll be able to watch and record HD channels with full HD resolution!!

@d3p5kor, thanks for the links..that was helpful!!

After going through some info hunting, I'm thinking of AverTV Tuner with HD Capture
this one have hdmi input..so this will do the job..right??


----------

